# custom trunks



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

this is from da out side of ma ride








this is from da inside








i am going 2 change tha shit 4 a new one, does any one got some ideas?


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

matching speakers :yessad:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

replace 4 by 2 13w7 JL audio and that will be more than enuff


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 15 2008, 10:41 PM~12440927
> *matching speakers  :yessad:
> *


yup i know i sold my audiobans alredy :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Dec 16 2008, 06:35 AM~12443529
> *replace 4 by 2 13w7 JL audio and that will be more than enuff
> *


 :uh: So much to learn....but once you jump off the band wagon you will get it!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

so some one have some pics of theyr custom trunks? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 16 2008, 10:53 AM~12444529
> *:uh: So much to learn....but once you jump off the band wagon you will get it!
> *


I loved my JLs, nice deep smooth bass


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

FI


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

got any pics????? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 03:32 PM~12447526
> *I loved my JLs, nice deep smooth bass
> *


It is not that JL's are bad.....but for what you pay you can get just as quality product for half the price, and in some cases even less than that.


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

got any custom trunk pictures :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 17 2008, 09:54 PM~12460631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL OF THEM ARE FUCKING KOOL BRO!
THANKS 4 DA IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## NVR2HGH (Dec 28, 2005)

1 15" L7 shoved in this trunk. ALL GLASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 07:34 AM~12453446
> *It is not that JL's are bad.....but for what you pay you can get just as quality product for half the price, and in some cases even less than that.
> *


Very well aware of that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NVR2HGH_@Dec 18 2008, 09:24 PM~12470381
> *1 15" L7 shoved in this trunk. ALL GLASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like this trunk set up! Props homie! :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 17 2008, 08:34 AM~12453446
> *It is not that JL's are bad.....but for what you pay you can get just as quality product for half the price, and in some cases even less than that.
> *


yeah your right on that
some Rockford Fosgate cost less and are the same quality
my buddy had 2 RFP3212 they where fucking nice and around 100$ a pop on ebay
but the quality of the sound of 13w7's are just amazing...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Dec 15 2008, 06:38 PM~12437857
> *this is from da out side of ma ride
> 
> 
> ...


2 high end 8"s will take a dump on all 4 of those


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 19 2008, 02:47 AM~12473416
> *Damn I like this trunk set up! Props homie! :biggrin:
> *


x2 that shit is clean :thumbsup:


----------

